

Wikipedia Redesigned - peng
http://nylira.com/p/wikipedia/

======
peng
Took about fifteen hours, with far too much of it spent cleaning up the HTML.
Hell is other people's code.

Written in Vim with Sass and a tiny grid framework I built. Check out the Sass
source if you like: <http://nylira.com/p/wikipedia/css/sass/screen.sass>

Deployed with Github, just for the practice.

I have far too much time on my hands.

